# File and Print Server advice



## ITMANAGER (Dec 23, 2010)

Have limited experience with Unix and Linux.

Am setting up a dedicated File and Print server to run along side the 2003 & 2008 servers. Will need to backup to the off site 2008 server at night.

Am using FREEBSD.

What applications do you suggest so users can access files they have permissions for (ideally on a drive mapped to the desktop), print to 2 identical network printers in a pool and can do an overnight update to an offsite Server2008 via FTP, VPN or A.N.Other.

Ideally want to use AD names from the server2003 for file authentication but could setup 3 groups in Unix instead.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2010)

Install net/samba34 or net/samba35 and follow the documentation.


----------

